# Certifying your Spanish - DELE



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

Good afternoon!

I was wondering if anyone has been through the DELE exam process and whether or not it... well... vale la pena. I'm looking at trying for the DELE Superior, but I'm nervous because my grasp of grammar is weaker than it was in university. The oral, listening, and reading comprehension will be a breeze but the fact that one must get at least a 70 on each section (eep, yes, grammar included) makes me think I may waste my money on an examination fee. 

Has anyone had experience with the DELE? If I'm looking at staying and working in Spain, would it be an important thing to have?

Thanks in advance for any advice you've got! 

Un abrazo.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*Spanish exam DELE*



halydia said:


> Good afternoon!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has been through the DELE exam process and whether or not it... well... vale la pena. I'm looking at trying for the DELE Superior, but I'm nervous because my grasp of grammar is weaker than it was in university. The oral, listening, and reading comprehension will be a breeze but the fact that one must get at least a 70 on each section (eep, yes, grammar included) makes me think I may waste my money on an examination fee.
> 
> ...


 
Hi,
I expect you've already found this info, but just in case you haven't or anyone else is interested this is a link to the Instituto de Cervantes (bit like a Spanish version of the British Council) who organises the DELE exams. 
Diplomas de Español como Lengua Extranjera (DELE): Español como sengunda lengua, examen de español del Instituto Cervantes, certificado de español y examen DELE.

This link is to a full exam that you can do online, so here you can see if your grammar is up to it. This is for the superior, but there's a basic level as well for those that are interested (Jojo?? )
CVC. DELE. Diploma Superior

I supose whether you do it or not depends on what you want to do. Would it help you in the teaching exams that you want to do?
I've never been asked for a Spanish qualification, but I'm still interested in doing it. In fact I got out my Spanish books again last week, but I'm not sure of the cost. Also, I'm sure it'd be easy for me to find a place to take the exam as I'm near Madrid, but I don't know about other areas of Spain.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> This link is to a full exam that you can do online, so here you can see if your grammar is up to it. This is for the superior, but there's a basic level as well for those that are interested (Jojo?? )
> CVC. DELE. Diploma Superior
> 
> I supose whether you do it or not depends on what you want to do. Would it help you in the teaching exams that you want to do?
> I've never been asked for a Spanish qualification, but I'm still interested in doing it. In fact I got out my Spanish books again last week, but I'm not sure of the cost. Also, I'm sure it'd be easy for me to find a place to take the exam as I'm near Madrid, but I don't know about other areas of Spain.


Thank you VERY much for finding the online exam - I had been looking for something like that with little luck! 

I was thinking of doing is based on another expat's comment that it would be a good idea to certify my language skills in both English and Spanish, just to have the pieces of paper that say I officially "talk bueno" and to have something to defend myself with once the ever so impersonal "hand in all your certifications" oposiciones call comes around. 

The next DELE exam will be May 21st, with the sign ups going until April 16th. (But don't forget Semana Santa - many places will soon be closing for a week or two!)


----------

